# Best Place to Buy Drywall



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I live in Manassas, VA. I need to buy 70 sheets of 4' x 8' 1/2" drywall and 8 sheets of green wall. I know I can buy them in Lowes or Home Depot ($9.98/sheet for regular drywall and $13.98/sheet for green board), but before I take this option, I want to check if any of you know other local vendor that can give me better deal.

Thanks!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I know this isn't for everybody, but I save 10-12% on everything I buy at Home Depot by buying discounted gift cards online. Never had one lick of problem in doing so.

I'm not endorsing or pumping this site, just using it as an example. 
http://www.cardpool.com/

There are plenty of other similar sites.

And if you place your order online through web sites such as http://www.ebates.com/, you can save another 2-5%.

DYODD


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Check with the non-big box stores. Call a local building materials supplier. They have less overhead and often much lower prices. My local hardware store (in a town of only 2700) sells the same box of screws at $2.69 the Lowes offers for $6.59. The savings on sheetrock is not as great though, $7.99 vs $9.99, but is still 20% less.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

325_man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Manassas, VA. I need to buy 70 sheets of 4' x 8' 1/2" drywall and 8 sheets of green wall. I know I can buy them in Lowes or Home Depot ($9.98/sheet for regular drywall and $13.98/sheet for green board), but before I take this option, I want to check if any of you know other local vendor that can give me better deal.
> 
> Thanks!


Try these guys. 

Andre is great. Tell him Eric and Windows on Washington sent you. 

http://www.cbsi.net/manassas.php


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Check with a full service non-big box lumberyard....or a specialty plaster land rock place. They will come in below the big box, usually deliver for free, and get it in where you need it to go and not just dump it in your driveway. Ron


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try a drywall supplier not only will they have the drywall but anything else that you might need. Plus most have drywall tools to rent that will help you. And don't get the lightweight drywall which is all they have at the box stores. I know there will some who come on and say they used it with no problems YET. But believe me the odds are against you.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Try a drywall supplier not only will they have the drywall but anything else that you might need. Plus most have drywall tools to rent that will help you. And don't get the lightweight drywall which is all they have at the box stores. I know there will some who come on and say they used it with no problems YET. But believe me the odds are against you.


I used Menards drywall on more then a few projects. All are holding up nicely. One is over 10 years old. The office I'm sitting in right now is over 7, we converted an old trucking terminal in to our new offices. 6000+ sq ft with 9' ceilings, walls and ceilings all with a box store drywall. I hung and framed 90% of this whole project over the course of 3 winters. No issues with the drywall it's self, my taping and mudding abilities... well you can see the progression in the finishes. 


I will say the only reason it was order from there was because we had everything planned out and a material list including windows and 70% or so of the trim and flooring known at the time of a 11% sale, that saved a fair amount of money.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

When I needed a ton of drywall on bothe the first and second floors, the drywall supply place showed up with their boom truck and got the second floor still in the windows of the room in which it was to be installed! No charge. Just sayin. Ron


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

1985gt said:


> I used Menards drywall on more then a few projects. All are holding up nicely. One is over 10 years old. The office I'm sitting in right now is over 7, we converted an old trucking terminal in to our new offices. 6000+ sq ft with 9' ceilings, walls and ceilings all with a box store drywall. I hung and framed 90% of this whole project over the course of 3 winters. No issues with the drywall it's self, my taping and mudding abilities... well you can see the progression in the finishes.
> 
> 
> I will say the only reason it was order from there was because we had everything planned out and a material list including windows and 70% or so of the trim and flooring known at the time of a 11% sale, that saved a fair amount of money.



Sorry we don't have Menards here just orange and blue. And 10 and 7 years ago they didn't have the new lightweight drywall. Which they shouldn't even be allowed to sell, even the painters are starting to have problems with it. And that is now all you can buy at orange and blue.

By using a drywall supplier you can not only get the drywall but drywall advice and most have drywall tool rental so if you need something you may not need to go out and buy it for a one time use. And for 70 sheets I'm pretty sure most would deliver and place, which would be another big advantage.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Sorry we don't have Menards here just orange and blue. And 10 and 7 years ago they didn't have the new lightweight drywall. Which they shouldn't even be allowed to sell, even the painters are starting to have problems with it. And that is now all you can buy at orange and blue.
> 
> By using a drywall supplier you can not only get the drywall but drywall advice and most have drywall tool rental so if you need something you may not need to go out and buy it for a one time use. And for 70 sheets I'm pretty sure most would deliver and place, which would be another big advantage.



Oh I 100% agree with you, had we not had a large material list ready and them having a rebate sale on top of their normal contractor kick backs we would have used the drywall supplier who is 4 blocks away. Since it was being delivered to the shop we were renovating we had a fork lift on site and since it was a old trucking terminal we had a number of dock doors to place the material. 

One of the big benefits of using a local supply house is they will be a heck of a lot more willing to work with you on delivery then a big box store. No different then a roofing supply house, you buy enough product shipping is free, and a lot of the time you can work in the placement of the materials. where as a box store will charge to place materials on a roof.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Home depot or Lowe's. You can also buy cement backer board at the place of drywall they are more durable.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

RobertCurry said:


> Home depot or Lowe's. You can also buy cement backer board at the place of drywall they are more durable.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

RobertCurry said:


> Home depot or Lowe's. You can also buy cement backer board at the place of drywall they are more durable.


What? Backer board is 3'x5' and you will buy more and it cost more. a sheet of 4x12 sheet rock is around 10 dollars. a 3x5 sheet of backer board is around 13 dollars.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chill guys, I THINK that the responder was suggesting the cement board in place of the green board...or at least that portion thereof that might enclose a shower. (Hopefully that is what he was thinking cuz even the rock-on screws are more expensive than plain drywall). Ron


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

hey, ront02769 thanks for correcting me, i know rock-on screws are more expensive than plain drywall, and it also small in size. I only suggested here. It depends on the buyer, what he wants to buy. Thanks to all for your reply.


----------



## cvishal587 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------

